# SE Cable Sheathing Repair



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

Replace it. Put up a new one and inside conduit. This condition that's seen here is dry rot due to weather and direct exposure to the sun.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, like jsmart84 said, there is no salvaging that (except for scrap value)


----------



## cmcissell (Feb 1, 2013)

OK. Thanks to jsmart84 and joebanana for the quick responses. It will be replaced.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Best to replace it due the water can get into the sheating and water can go down to breakerbox or fuse box and can do some damage from that.

It is pretty much SOP to just change it to new one or run new one in conduit ( this what I rather do this in most case ) and be done with it..


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

If it was inside 3m makes a cable sheathe repair tape. It's pricey but it is listed for the repair of nm cable. Since that's outside definitely scrap and replace


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.cablejoints.co.uk/upload..._Jacket_Repair_Tape___Compatibility_Chart.pdf


----------



## cmcissell (Feb 1, 2013)

Anathera said:


> If it was inside 3m makes a cable sheathe repair tape. It's pricey but it is listed for the repair of nm cable. Since that's outside definitely scrap and replace



It was outside. From meter down a couple of feet through the rim joist to the service panel.


----------

